# Knight Rider - KITT Animation



## Hundeag (4. Mai 2008)

Moin,
möchte gerne eine Animation des startens, sprechen und umschalten zwischen den eizelnen Modi bei dem Auto KITT erzeugen. wie mache ich das am besten? was für programme brauche ich dazu?
Danke Im forraus


----------

